
Kill Your Airbnb's Hidden WiFi Cameras with This Script - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/kill-your-airbnbs-hidden-wifi-cameras-with-this-script
======
brudgers
Link to the script:
[https://julianoliver.com/output/log_2015-12-18_14-39](https://julianoliver.com/output/log_2015-12-18_14-39)

